# Bronx Boro Bike Tour



## bent_remy (Jul 24, 2011)

Is anyone planning on riding in the Bronx Borough bike tour this up coming Sunday?


----------



## pista86 (Jan 2, 2011)

I am did it last year did not like the police escort for the first 10 miles.... once we reach the first rest stop I took off ahead.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

it's a nice relaxing ride, but you're forced to take too many stops & each stop is entirely too long. So not doing it again.


----------



## bent_remy (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow the stops are mandatory? That sucks. Whats the pace of the 40 mile route?


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

The pace is not fast.

This is a ride where everybody shows up, from fat-tire beach cruiser people to kids on BMX bikes. And the NYPD has to clear the way for the ride by temporarily blocking off streets to car traffic, and that takes time to do.

Plus the street conditions in many parts of the Bronx are not conducive to fast speeds (potholes, rough pavement, etc.). And some stretches are on narrow MUP paths, such as through Orchard Beach and Van Cortland Park.

My suggestion: Do this ride on a mountain bike rather than a road bike. It will force you to go at a more sedate pace.

As long as you know what to reasonably expect out of this ride, you can enjoy it.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

pretty much. they work with the police to control the traffic. so at each stop, they are working on coordinating the next section of the ride


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Ill be there with a few friends as well. Not a ride you do to pace at a high speed. Very relaxed due to the police taking time to clear out roads.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm signed up, but may opt to go see my friend do his first cyclocross race at WestPoint.


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

I did it last year its a good ride to cruise and see parts of the Bronx I would never normally see.


----------



## uffy (Oct 17, 2011)

I plan to do this as well. Looking at the previous posts, I assume it's more about sight seeing than anything. So I may wear sneakers and flip my pedals over from cleats.


----------



## flex1493 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi guys. where does it start from. Im down to ride.


----------



## bent_remy (Jul 24, 2011)

From the courthouse on 161st. In October.


----------

